# A new budgie always wander around his cage



## Daisy&Puyo (Jul 3, 2021)

So I got Puyo which I assume still a baby since he got a black mark on the tip of his beak and stripes on his head even tho I can’t see the one near his cere clearly. We got him 2 days ago and I wanted him to know me ASAP instead of letting him be for 2 weeks. I’ve seen lots of videos where they can get close to their budgie on day 1 while Puyo is so scared of my hand. I did managed to make him eat of my hand yesterday and a bit today. But he’s still flinching when I lift my hand and when I put my hand in or on the cage.
Any advise you guys have for me? I really want to make this bond works

And also he always hang on the roof of his cage and crawls while hanging (idk if you can understand this), roaming every corner of his cage floor kinda feel like he’s looking for something, and fly around his cage.
Why is he like that? I’ve read about this and they say it’s what baby budgie do but he does that almost all the time so it also makes it hard for me to bond with him as he’s always in “panic mode”.
Thank you so much for anyone responding or even just read this long messy post


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you really want to bond with the bird back off, you are making a *big mistake *in pushing yourself on him and these actions may backfire on you and he will become very fearful of you, he is in panic mode because of your actions towards him. The food he took from you was most likely because budgies can be very submissive at first because they are terrified and you should not take the submissive behavior as tameness. In the first couple of weeks you should just be sitting by the cage and talking softly to the bird so he gets used to your presence and his new home and not putting your hand in the cage except to clean and change the food and water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Your budgie is in "Panic Mode" because you are NOT allowing him to settle into his new environment properly.
The poor little thing is TERRIFIED right now.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. 
They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. 
Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.
Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.
If you are not willing to follow the Best Practices, then the chances of your budgie developing a bond with you will severely decrease.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To truly bond with your budgie, he will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him . 
After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. 
If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. 
When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. 
In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear about your little one, it's true that s/he must be terrified right now 

However, you've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things go! Keep in mind that it will take a lot of patience to gain back your budgie's trust. 

Cheers 👋


----------

